# Turkey...Blown Dry



## Girl49 (Nov 25, 2011)

My husband and I rinsed our 19-pound turkey well in cold water and, after patting dry with paper towels, the bird still felt too damp. We grabbed a blow dryer my step-daughter had left in her room and went at it. Beautiful!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 25, 2011)

Too funny!  Thanks for sharing a good tip, Girl!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 25, 2011)

Would have gone for the leaf blower myself;  712 CFM of pure blowing power!


----------



## wheresJenny (Nov 25, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Skittle68 (Nov 26, 2011)

Why does the bird have to be dry? Wouldn't the heat from the oven dry it??


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 26, 2011)

The real question is why did OP rinse the bird in the sink at all?  That's a major cross-contamination risk.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 26, 2011)

no mayonnaise said:


> The real question is why did OP rinse the bird in the sink at all?  That's a major cross-contamination risk.



I guess, if you are eating out of the sink. . .

I am a bit lost as to the hair dryer thing myself. . . that is a type of food styling I guess I am just not aware of. What kind of style does a turkey require?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 26, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> I guess, if you are eating out of the sink.
> 
> I am a bit lost as to the hair dryer thing myself. . . that is a type of food styling I guess I am just not aware of. What kind of style does a turkey require?



This style:


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 26, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This style:



Well, as smashing as that is, the turkey should be comfortable with itself. Nothing like a bad case of cock. .  .errr... rooster envy to ruin a turkeys morale.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 26, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> Well, as smashing as that is, the turkey should be comfortable with itself. Nothing like a bad case of cock. .  .errr... rooster envy to ruin a turkeys morale.


----------



## wheresJenny (Nov 26, 2011)

So... Garden hose in the driveway then? Hehe   I guess i always thought it was better to rinse them off than cook them with whatever ick had accumulated in packaging and just sitting there?  But I'm not a chef either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 26, 2011)

wheresJenny said:


> So... Garden hose in the driveway then? Hehe   I guess i always thought it was better to rinse them off than cook them with whatever ick had accumulated in packaging and just sitting there?  But I'm not a chef either.



My sink gets scrubbed with chlorine cleanser twice a year, before and after I rinse the turkey.  Not a chef, either.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 26, 2011)

wheresJenny said:


> So... Garden hose in the driveway then? Hehe   I guess i always thought it was better to rinse them off than cook them with whatever ick had accumulated in packaging and just sitting there?  But I'm not a chef either.



You stand more a chance of spreading things around, more than anything. If there IS anything on the surface, cooking it properly will take care of any nasties you may be concerned about.

Here is a quick read, if you are interested.

Washing Food: Does it Promote Food Safety?


----------



## wheresJenny (Nov 26, 2011)

Definitely disinfect all surfaces the raw bird has touched and definitely not on the wooden cutting board ( with or without 80's hairdo) -  thx for the article suggestion, I'll have a look. I'll still rinse though... Easier to season and handle etc...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 26, 2011)

Hairdryer pffffffwww.youtube.com/watch?v=HVyB2GK4jlw


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't understand the need to dry the skin...I roasted a turkey today--the skin is gone...I ate it...so crispy...but the DH doesn't eat skin anyway. I followed the ATK's 10-steps to a perfect turkey. And, I must say, it is a perfect turkey. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f115/dry-brining-a-turkey-76271.html


----------



## Girl49 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Blowing the Turkey Dry*

All: Cookbooks advise that turkey skin must be as dry as possible after rinsing so it will cook up crisp in the oven -- thus brief blow dry. Also, someone asked about rinsing in the sink...where else would you rinse a turkey? Under the hose in the back yard?


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 29, 2011)

Girl49 said:


> All: Cookbooks advise that turkey skin must be as dry as possible after rinsing so it will cook up crisp in the oven -- thus brief blow dry. Also, someone asked about rinsing in the sink...where else would you rinse a turkey? Under the hose in the back yard?



Um, yes actually the hose sounds like a good plan.  Or you could just not rinse t all.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 29, 2011)

no mayonnaise said:
			
		

> Um, yes actually the hose sounds like a good plan.  Or you could just not rinse t all.



I have to rinse.  The cavities have all that yucky stuff in them...it just seems wrong not to rinse.  And then disinfect the sink and adjoining countertop.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 29, 2011)

I brine my turkey and rinsing is a must if you want the gravy to be palatable.  No rinsing means way too salty drippings for gravy.

However, I also have a spray bottle of chlorine bleach and water to disinfect surfaces that have been exposed to raw poultry.


----------

